# Hey



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey all you techies I am a new member and I am glad I found this site. I think that I will be able to use it to get ideas and just chat about general tech things. Give me a holla


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 20, 2004)

WHAT????


----------



## wemeck (Jan 20, 2004)

Welcome!!! I see you are yet another member from the lovely mid-west. I think if we keep getting more people we could it DVS-dave to transfer out here. LOL!!!

Hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## MistressRach (Jan 20, 2004)

Welcome to Controlbooth! As Wemeck said, its lovely to see another member from the mid-west, but don't count on getting dvsDave to come out there, his home base is here....

Have fun forum hopping


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the great warm welcome. I really do think that this site will help me to better inform myself on the technical theatre all around, because we all have our weak points even me being a TD I have my weak points and try to better myself in them. I think that this site will help


----------

